# Jeffs Sauce and Rub Recipes



## raybones (Mar 23, 2010)

I am really new here and have read a lot about his sauces and have been a little hesitant about spending the money for what sounds like 2 recipes.  On the other hand it is simalar to purchasing a cookbook.  Can anyone tell me how many recipes he has for the purchase price?  I am really interested in them.  Are they as good as the reviews?


----------



## Dutch (Mar 23, 2010)

In answer to your question you get one recipe for Jeff's rub and one for his BBQ sauce and yes they are both excellent. You may think that the price is a bit high, but take into consideration that the proceeds of the rub and sauce sales is what helps keep SMF up and running along with the Premier Membership subscription.


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 23, 2010)

Raybones,
I was in the same boat...didn't know if it was worth it or what to expect...all I heard/read was "it's great". So I just didn't have a clue, but bought the recipes anyhow.

Well worth it!  Haven't used anything else on my pork since I got the recipe, and I tried the sauce on Sunday, and it was delicious.  You have my strong recommendation to place the order for your benefit AND you'll be helpin the site.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## harleyguy (Mar 23, 2010)

I just purchased Jeff's rub & sauce recipes yesterday. I have a couple of butts on the smoker right now with the rub on them.


----------



## placebo (Mar 23, 2010)

It's well worth the money IMO. I have learned so much from this site and that alone is worth the price he asks for his recipes. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought them both, the rub is great, I haven't tried the sauce yet, but I will, and I'm sure it is just as good, and you can doctor them up to suit your taste, I'm also a member of smf, I'm new to smoking foods, and there is a lot of people here with great input. I say purchase them you won't regret it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 23, 2010)

It is really easy the answer is YES the recipes are worth it and like dutch says it is one of the reasons this place is still here. I also support Jeff in most of his ventures. He does have allot of videos on the how to in smoking meat serious


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2010)

They are both very good and well worth the money. I think you'll find buying the ingredients and making your own with the recipes will save you money before long the recipes pay for themselves


----------



## smokingriley (Mar 23, 2010)

I was in the same boat should I buy and are the reviews true? The answer is YES. I have been using it ever since I bought it. Just like the other guys say it goes toward a good cause, it keeps SMF open and working!


----------



## raybones (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback! I think you've convinced me.


----------



## boiseque (Mar 25, 2010)

I just ordered the resipes as well and signed up for the newsletter.  I have not had one bad experience with any of Jeff's resipes and I dont expect I will either, the man has a gift for good BBQ!


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 25, 2010)

My only concern is that Jeff seems too skinny to be eating all the food he makes, whats the deal? lol


----------



## wyatt2050 (Mar 26, 2010)

If you order  online does Jeff email you the recipes?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 26, 2010)

I gotta show this to my wife.. she thinks I need to lose weight
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm just good at sucking it in for pictures and videos


----------



## mudduck (Mar 26, 2010)

when you buy he sent it to you in a download
i have them and used them on all bbq they are great


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 26, 2010)

When you order the recipes, the system will automatically send you a download email with your password and download link.. if you don't see that within a few minutes or so, shoot me an email letting me know and I will send it to you manually. They also get caught in spam filter occasionally especially if you are on Yahoo, Comcast, MSN, Hotmail or AOL.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry mudduck.. looks like we posted at about the same time


----------



## mudduck (Mar 26, 2010)

jeff il give you some of mine i got to much lol


----------



## daver (Mar 26, 2010)

yes, with in minutes.  I just ordered this week, but haven't prepared them yet


----------



## mudduck (Mar 26, 2010)

thats ok i just won't hem to know how good it is i love it i just cut some of 
pepper


----------



## raybones (Apr 27, 2010)

To everyone out there trying to tell anyone how good this stuff is THANK YOU!!!!!  I pulled the trigger on this purchase a few weeks ago and I have to tell you I have used this on Ribs, Chicken and Steak and it gives you SOME OF THE BEST BARK EVER!!!!!!!!  THANK YOU JEFF!!  YOU ARE THE MAN!!!  I get such praise for my food due to your rub.  I owe you one.  I still need to make your sauce I hope I have similar results.  I can't wait!   THANKS AGAIN!!  -Raybones


----------



## tim4mel (May 21, 2010)

I ordered these ages ago.  They are great..........but, I lost them when my computer crashed.  Is there any way to get them without buying them again?


----------



## fife (Apr 14, 2011)

You will love the rubs you make and Jeff's Is great.


----------



## rmciottijr (Jul 18, 2015)

I purchased Jeff rub and sauce recipe but lost it is there any way to get it back?


----------



## Dutch (Jul 20, 2015)

Send a PM to Jeff Phillips. He may have record of when you ordered his recipes.


----------



## joe black (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, Yes.......and Yes.  Get the recipes.  I copied recipes from everywhere for months and put all of the ingredients on a spreadsheet.  After doing the averaging and adjusting,  I concocted a recipe that I liked.  Then I still tweaked it a little bit after using it several times.  I bought Jeff's recipes and really like them.  The rub is great and the sauce is too.  This sauce gives me a tomato option that I did not have before.  The rub has a sweetness along with a little heat that is not too strong or long lasting.   They both suit my taste as well as my friends and family.


----------

